
Lengthy Instapaper outage - imartin2k
Instapaper is down and has been so for the past 13-15 hours. The site is producing a 503 Maintenance error.<p>The last status update was a tweet 13 hours ago informing users that they are trying to fix the problem https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;instapaper&#x2F;status&#x2F;829480689359687680<p>I work from Southeast Asia and basically my whole day has been disrupted by this outage.<p>As I work a lot with content, this makes me realize how dependent I am on this single service.<p>I wonder if I in the future should start mirroring everything I put into Instapaper in Pocket as well, just to not let a downtime affect me as much as this one did.
======
rubayeet
Same here. It has been ~24 hours and I cannot save links to Instapaper from
where I am (South Asia).

I am a bit surprised about how quiet the Internet (or hacker news) is about
this outage. Either this service is not being used by many people, or the
inconvenience might be too minor for most, OR the outage is only impacting
this part of the world.

Going to try Pocket.

~~~
dimitry12
Instapaper is down in US as well.

I agree with your surprise.

------
imartin2k
They have published a blog post with a short explanation
[http://blog.instapaper.com/post/157027537441](http://blog.instapaper.com/post/157027537441).

The post mentiones an uptime of 99 % for 2016 and it's true - I cannot even
remember when the service was down last time.

------
cutiehoney
I'm also trying to find an alternative to instapaper. As I understand it,
unless you pay for pocket, you can't save it offline? It's been out 24 hours
for me as well, very inconvenient and I lost all my content when it tried to
re-upload

~~~
speedRS
I use a combination of Instapaper and Pinboard. You do need to pay for the
offline mode, same as with Pocket by the sound of it but maybe Pinboard would
be a suitable alternative for you?

------
imartin2k
It's back.

